# axcel sights?



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whats your guys opinion on axcel tournament sights. Im thinking about being on truball staff through my local shop but im not sure about the tournament sights. I like truball releases but ive always used cbe and im not sure about axcel sights


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

i love mine, stong and reliable.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

cool so you have had no problems?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought one here on the classifieds last year as I was changing class. If had to do it again I would buy another Axcel. Great sight bar.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

iwannahoyt93 said:


> cool so you have had no problems?


i cant say that...my axcel is junk.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

J Whittington said:


> i cant say that...my axcel is junk.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Axcel Sights are the winningest sights on the market today. I use mine for target and hunting and I have never had a problem that wasn`t caused by me.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I know of at least 4 that failed this year and sure they got fixed but you are without a sight for a while, I have been looking at all of the offerings at the asa shoots and to me the cbe sights are the most desirable. They look good and are bomb proof in build quality, I don't shoot one because I have a old toxonics that I have been using but I have looked at them all and when I upgrade it will probably be the cbe.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and stay with the CBE.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

ccumming said:


> Do yourself a favor and stay with the CBE.


amen to that!

Mr Krabs

I no longer use my axcel, and im afraid to sell it to anyone. It was one of the 1st axcels out. when I spoke to the folks at tru ball, they kinda blew me off.

things kept coming lose, braking, prmarily the 2nd and 3rd axis. I will not name names. but i was given advice to solve my problem by 2 of their sponsored pros at the time. that was red-loctite and J.B weld. that solve the problem, no more movement!

if not for that issue, and IMHO, the lake of customer service, id still be using the site. It has a lot of features i like, super fine clicks, and the ability to level/bubble out your natural 'cant'. A young man in my area had an axcel site to fail him about a week before the asa classic, part just broke off. 
Bells and whistles are nice, but if its not dependable, and the company does not stand behind their product then why have it.

CBEs have never let me down. they are tuff, accurate and dependable......my next choice would be sur-loc or toxonics


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

J Whittington said:


> amen to that!
> 
> Mr Krabs
> 
> ...


Fair enough I was just curious what problems you were having. I've been very happy with mine, both the Armortech and the tournament sights. If you get tired of looking at that Axcel laying around I'll be glad to give it another home .

By the way I just noticed on your profile you are a fellow ASU alum. I like you already.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

if i can find the site ill give it to you not sale it....id feel guilty


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> if i can find the site ill give it to you not sale it....id feel guilty


If he doesn't want it, I'll be happy to pay shipping...


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

timbawolf98 said:


> If he doesn't want it, I'll be happy to pay shipping...


I'll definitely take it if he can find it and gladly pay shipping


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

cbe's take too much effort to move... if they added a quick adjust button i would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I messed with 2 CBE sights and they seem sloppy and hard to move, they vibrate bad too, my dad has one and hates it, he is saving up for an Axcel, I have 2 Axcel sights now and have had a few over the years with no issues BUT unlike ALOT of people I have seen at shoots, I take care if my stuff, never had any issues with stuff coming loose or breaking, that's my experience with CBE and Axcel


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'd stick with CBE too for reliability and simplicity. I shoot field with my quad lites and movement is across a much larger range than 3d and it's never bothered me one bit. I've had sights with "quick movement" features....and those are the same sights I had troubles with. My favorite CBE is the original quad lite that was machined by hand (not CNC) in the prototyping stage. In other words, its OLD and has years of trouble free service. My other 3 Quads and one Elite are just waiting their turns to become that old and be hand me downs to my sons.

Vibrations, rattles, slop, etc are simple to fix...there are only two screws in the side of the elevation block that control all of this. Set them right once and then don't mess with them for years. Otherwise, keep the windage block tight and they are quiet enough to hunt with.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

x-slayer1440 said:


> cbe's take too much effort to move... if they added a quick adjust button i would buy one in a heartbeat.


Thats the beauty of them. Nothing feels loose!


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Solid and dependable sights. I finally broke down and spent the money for a set of AX3000 and honestly that was the best archery related purchase Ive made. No more guessing if my axis are leveled, love the quick move feature with the hydrolic slide. Great releases also.


----------



## Buzzerd (Sep 26, 2012)

I tryed a set thay was fineky. I got the rapter by Extreme & Iike them.


----------

